# Modified MC900 Head



## dbhost

Owners manual (pdf) for Central Machinery #34706.

I have no clue where to get the outback version's manual, but it appears to be pretty much the same thing…

You got a GREAT deal on that lathe though!

I haven't had any issues with the head slipping on mine, but I have heard that they are prone to this issue. Even the Jet is prone to it… I think I might have gotten lucky…

Glad you are happy with your lathe!


----------



## Woodbeatle

Thanks for the manual it is a generic model and looks the part.
I was hoping to see the registration wheel (hidden in the head casting) at the chuck mounting end. I will have a closer look at the pdf later.
I might even look to doing a mod on my lathe so that I can set up a registration wheel, Just another project to put on the list.
I am in the process of making a tool rest support, as it did not have one, I was given one by a friend ( it was home made and a bit clunky, as I am now getting a bit more skill I find that operating with tools that are not smooth is a pain, and I like the challenge of making things


----------

